# Noriker Horse info



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has experiance with the breed?
we are experianced riders and drivers and we have the chance of a spotted Noriker gelding but I was wondering if anyone has any experiance with them as a breed such as what they are like for hacking,temperment etc.etc.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Have never heard of this breed,googled and came up with appolosa`s


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Have never heard of this breed,googled and came up with appolosa`s


they are a light draught horse from Austria 
It seems there isnt that many in the UK

noriker horse - Google Image Search


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

The lady I work for has a Noriker and he is very laid back with a wonderful temperament.
He is very safe to ride and 100% in traffic and although not the most exciting of rides you really can not fault him.
Like purchasing any horse it would obviously depend on how the one you have been offered has been handled and looked after but they do generally have very placid natures and are very kind.
If you do decide to rehome one don't forget pictures


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Yogie the spotted noriker arrived yesterday.
He is a gentle giant and gets on great with Tucker our other pony


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Yogi and tucker together in the field today.
they are getting on great considering today was the first time they where out together.
Yogi is 100% and although he so sensible he will do as much or as little as you ask him


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

pictures please


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

oops forgot about this thread 
he has been here for 3 months now and settled in well.
he is definatly not a boring ride  but is 100% safe in all ways.
He is also a fantastic Driving horse and cant imagine life without him now 
These where when he first came so will have to get some new ones now that he has his summer coat and has more condition


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

He is a very nice chap


----------

